# Diy



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

[URL="due to the nature of the content not being professional this video was removed[/URL]


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Now thats impressive !!!!


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=F2JFGf70yU8#t=8s


At least he can eliminate a step by using mesh without hot mud :blink:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

The guy prefers mesh tape - I stopped watching it about then. :wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

That is painful!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

What a douche bag

 

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm824YYUS


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

wnybassman said:


> At least he can eliminate a step by using mesh without hot mud :blink:


I spoke too soon, I didn't see the corner taping. Impressive how he puts a nice round into them. Excellent!

Probably not too many hard edges after sanding either.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*.*







:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't squeeze the mesh!


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

WOW! And just think, that guy gets paid for that!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Notice how comments have been disabled.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

and he thinks he knows what he's doing !! 
i'm speech less !!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> The guy prefers mesh tape - I stopped watching it about then. :wallbash::wallbash:


I stopped watching when I saw that tiny little tub of compound. 16 seconds in :laughing:


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Average homeowner probably thinks he is a master though


----------

